

After Dinner Project - Kindle Book Shopper - boskone
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jaccigkfdmcemjkpencdmgkifgednjab
Over the holidays I toyed around with scratching an itch I've had with purchasing Kindle books from Amazon.  It's just too hard to casual browse through the offerings.  So I came up with a small chrome web app.<p>https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jaccigkfdmcemjkpencdmgkifgednjab<p>I'm mulling over taking it to the next level.<p>Thoughts, feedback and suggestions.   And yea, I know the UI sucks.  It would be first on the list.<p>The Problem I'm Trying To Solve: Can't browse the long tail of Amazon's Kindle book offerings quickly and easily.<p>I don't want to replace Amazon's shopping experience, just offer a complementary alternative.<p>It's currently running on an EC2 micro at 3 cents an hour so be gentle.  Look at it cross eyed it'll probably fall over.
======
boskone
Over the holidays I toyed around with scratching an itch I've had with
purchasing Kindle books from Amazon. It's just too hard to casual browse
through the offerings. So I came up with a small chrome web app.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jaccigkfdmcemjkpen...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jaccigkfdmcemjkpencdmgkifgednjab)

I'm mulling over taking it to the next level. Thoughts, feedback and
suggestions. And yea, I know the UI sucks. It would be first on the list.

The Problem I'm Trying To Solve: Can't browse the long tail of Amazon's Kindle
book offerings quickly and easily. I don't want to replace Amazon's shopping
experience, just offer a complementary alternative.

It's currently running on an EC2 micro at 3 cents an hour so be gentle. Look
at it cross eyed it'll probably fall over.

